# Resort Recomendations



## JanB (Aug 23, 2011)

We are going to the Lake Okanagan area in early June next year.  The desire is to golf, wine tasting and general sight seeing.  There are 2 resorts available at that time on RCI Points, but I am having doubts about each.  The Lake Okanagan Resort sounds good, but severl people have commented on the "white knuckle" drive and I don't do those well   The other doesn't get a very high rating, but the reviews sound like it just might be OK, Destinations at Holiday Park.  

Do any of you Tuggers know of other resorts I can check out?  And, do any of you have any comments about either of these resorts?  The Grand Okanagan Lake Resort is not available at this time.  Should I wait?

TIA,
Jan


----------



## BevL (Aug 23, 2011)

Holiday Park is basically an RV park with some timeshares thrown in.  It is about 15 minutes north of Kelowna, an easy drive but there is nothing within walking distance.

The timeshare units themselves were nice, we stayed in one probably close to eight or nine years ago now.  There is no useable beach or anything like that.  THe pool facilities were adequate.

If you have a chance at the Grand, I'd hold out or take one or the other with insurance in case something last minute comes up.  The Grand is very centrally located and is much more of a true resort.

Never stayed at Lake Okanagan, have family that have - it's nice and although the drive could be a bit harrowing in winter, it would be my choice over Holiday Park.  Also, it's basically south of Kelowna which is closer to a larger number of wineries if you're going to do some serious wine tasting days.

JMHO.

Bev


----------



## kenie (Aug 23, 2011)

If I had the choice, I would stay at the Grand. 

We haven't stayed at the RV park. It looks adequate but it is out of town a fair ways.
We have stayed at the Grand and were very happy overall. Nice units and a great location. Very central location.
We have also stayed at the Lake Okanagan resort. It is about a 20-30 minute drive from Kelowna and while the view on the drive is great, the road itself sucks. We would come around a blind corner and there would be a herd of mountain sheep in the middle of the road.  
I actually like windy roads, but wife, not so much.
The units we have stayed in were dated and there isn't a beach. You're on the side of a hill. It is a nice view of the lake and across to Kelowna but you will not want to run in and out of town.


----------



## BevL (Aug 23, 2011)

I dunno, it might be worth trying to set something up with an Interval owner - Interval has, I believe, much better inventory of the Grand and of course there's Manteo Beach resort with them as well.  Haven't stayed there, but have an upcoming stay over Easter weekend.  Family stayed there years ago when it was selling and said it's a very nice resort as well, right in Kelowna proper.

Maybe you could work a swap between somebody who wants access to RCI but hasn't got an RCI deposit?


----------



## memereDoris (Aug 23, 2011)

We just returned Saturday from Lake Okanagan Resort.  This resort is in the side of a hill and requires a lot of climbing and walking unless you bring a golf cart.  My sister had a lot of trouble with the inclines.  If you are in relatively good shape, it is very nice.  There are activities all day long for younger children and teens.  We only used 2 of the pools.  The one near our unit was too cold.  The 3 bedroom unit was huge and very clean.  We found this resort was most suitable for families.  We took a wine tour.  The bus left directly from the resort.  There were several different tours available.  The food was very good but pricier than I'm used to.  There were lots of golfers.

The Manteo is in town and so is the Delta.  If I were to stay in town, I would choose Manteo.  There has been some gang activity recently at the Delta and I would probably avoid it for the next little while even though it looked like a great place to stay.


----------



## BevL (Aug 23, 2011)

To each their own and I'm not trying to create dissension but other than one completely targeted shooting of a high level gang member last weekend (the guy had nine lives - had been shot before) I don't know of any gang activity at the resort.  This was apparently in the parking lot outside the new casino attached to the resort. 

I suppose the casino could bring a certain level of potential problems.  My son stayed at the resort a year ago and it was lovely.  I personally wouldn't let a random shooting worry me - Jonathan Bacon just happened to be outside that casino when his lifestyle caught up with him.


----------



## memereDoris (Aug 24, 2011)

BevL said:


> To each their own and I'm not trying to create dissension but other than one completely targeted shooting of a high level gang member last weekend I agree that this was probably very targeted but I would still avoid it for the next few weeks.  We were at the wharf in front of the building when this happened.  (Heard the police cars and ambulances but did not see anything.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kenie (Aug 24, 2011)

Right now I can't see any availability at Manteo past the middle of May and nothing for the Grand past mid April. Looking with an SDO.


kenie


----------



## JanB (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies.  I think I'll pass on both resorts for now.  It's early yet so I'll keep an eye out for other choices.  I have deposits with other exchange companies besided RCI, but not Interval.  I'll try other resourses as well.

Jan


----------

